
Spore Destined to Be a Complete Flop? - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/spore_destined_to_be_a_complet.php
======
mechanical_fish
_In the end, we feel Spore appeals to those who liked the Sims._

Wow, what a harbinger of doom!

What's the opposite of "damning with faint praise"?

And I'm not sure I admire this cunning strategy of fighting "DRM" in games by
astroturfing the hell out of every public review site. Seems to me that all
this does is put EA in a good light while making anti-DRM activists seem like
lowlife griefers, worse than Youtube commenters and iPhone App Store spammers.
Is this the works of _agents provocateurs_?

~~~
unalone
My first reaction upon seeing the Amazon site was precisely that: "How
immature."

I would be astonished if Spore flopped. Right now, we're seeing hardcore
gamers and freeks (or freetards, or whatever they're called right now)
complaining. The mass market hasn't heard a thing about Spore.

On a whim, I told a friend about Spore two days ago. Her instant reaction: "I
need to uninstall The Sims 2 to get this." I think that'll be a common
reaction. Spore has a big marketing campaign going on right now, but it could
win the world over through word-of-mouth alone.

